# Getting IT (SAP ABAP) Job in Singapore



## thesti (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning to get a job in Singapore as an SAP ABAP consultant. I've been sending applications through some job advertisement websites but I still get no call.

How to get a job in Singapore as en expat? any advice or tips? Has it been hard lately to find job in Singapore?



Thank you.


----------



## Alexandaria (Jun 14, 2014)

thesti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to get a job in Singapore as an SAP ABAP consultant. I've been sending applications through some job advertisement websites but I still get no call.
> 
> ...


As not as hard as finding a job from its neighbour as Singapore much more open to expat. But lately due to political climate and pressure from the local citizens, there's a tendency that employing an expats are more strict than before. Meaning the government is supposed to prefer local talent from foreign talent. But does not mean you are still not capbale finding a job there.

That's the reality.


----------



## thesti (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Alexandria,

Are you an expat yourself?


----------

